# FluidMark1.5.4 cpu and gpu bench



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 30, 2022)

Fluidmark1.5.4 download

Don't know if anyone's ever posted this
I am looking to compare with this benchmark

INTEL CPU vs AMD CPU
GPU VS AMD CPU 
GPU VS Intel CPU

I want to get an understanding of where cpu physX is around with the new cpu's out like Alder Lake and Zen 3 Since all Dx12 games seems that have any type of physX are now cpu only. Also to see if they caught up to any GPU's
Right now, I've only tried a junky little 1030 GT with DDR4 on this for GPU and my 5600X basically matches the 1030 GT in this benchmark on my custom settings.



Below with the "start physX benchmark preset:1080P"








My custom bench Below are settings and scores. 

Anti-aliasing [16xMSAA]
*Options box*
More Graphics load [X]
multithread physX [x]
Async mode [x]
# of emitters 14 ( [x]unlocked)
Change particle count 256000
use the "Start PhysX benchmark user's settings" for these to apply









Last here is with the main GPU RTX  2080 TI selected on the custom setting.


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

Just ran the first run with cpu doing the physx 1080preset






Not sure how I just smacked your 2080 Like it tried to steal my car but hmmmmmm....
DemonicRyzen666​


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (May 27, 2022)

I have 14 emitters set with 256,000 particles asynchronous is on and a lot of other stuff is on too.
Not the stock 7 emitters and 60,000 particles. Oh that was on!y a 1030 GT at the top lol


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I have 14 emitters set with 256,000 particles asynchronous is on and a lot of other stuff is on too.
> Not the stock 7 emitters and 60,000 particles. Oh that was on!y a 1030 GT at the top lol


lol well someone figured it out the test was the 1080 preset and it says both only have 7 emitters the blue center text at least states it but it was the Physx Yours was still on CPU and i switched to GPU for second test


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (May 27, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> lol well someone figured it out the test was the 1080 preset and it says both only have 7 emitters the blue center text at least states it but it was the Physx Yours was still on CPU and i switched to GPU for second test


Yeah my 2080 ti is set to main render in the Nvidia control panel I have the 1030 GT set for physX.


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> Yeah my 2080 ti is set to main render in the Nvidia control panel I have the 1030 GT set for physX.








ok wait is that what happened here? cause here both test look same except score not where id expect yours to be...


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (May 27, 2022)

here the 2080 ti on the 1080 preset


----------

